
Explore John Muir's Yosemite - mkempe
http://muirsyosemite.com/
======
mkempe
It's the centennial of his death. John Muir died of pneumonia on Christmas Eve
1914 in Southern California. [1]

[1]
[http://vault.sierraclub.org/john_muir_exhibit/john_muir_nati...](http://vault.sierraclub.org/john_muir_exhibit/john_muir_national_historic_site/gravesite.aspx)

------
hazz
Would it be helpful to tag this with [sound] or something? The music autoplay
took me by surprise.

------
turbostyler
Love the idea, but the slowness of the captions fading in make this painful to
use.

~~~
hv23
I had the opposite reaction — thought the timing of the captions was perfect,
encouraging the viewer to take their time and savor the images & words.

------
mkempe
There is also an iPad app, made by John Resig.

